# plated dumbbell difference between moulded.



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

I have moved to a spit and sawdust gym and all the dumbbells are plates like 3 5kgs on each side and so on... there must be some exrta for the bar holding the plates. Does anyone know what this is? I don't know if I am grabbing 30's with 3 5kgs on each side or I should be calling it 32 because of the bar weitght?


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Normally they are weighted to account for the bar.


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

i know what you mean, my gyms db's are no way 30's because theyre 3x5kg plates either side, and you can just feel the diffrence, probaly 3-5kg id say, but the ones i use are thick welded etc


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

30kg or 35kg just get em lifted.


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

how when they all use the same plates? ie they use 3 or 4 5's each side.. and may have a 2.5kg suck on each side etc.. there is no number suggesting what the weight should be either.. I have seen plated ones that used a moulded end and display the weights...

I find they are harder to use to as they don't balance as well.. I am thinking on the lines of 2kg extra given what I can lift on moulded ones compared to them


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

aad123 said:


> 30kg or 35kg just get em lifted.


I use 2 gyms, one with each type of weight... i find if I try and shoulder press something to heavy the strain i put in trying to get the weights up effects my next attempt.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

For the sake of simplicity, if you're using a couple of dumbbells that are labelled as 30KG, write 30KG on your log and try to progress with those until you can move up to the next ones. That's all that matters at the end of the day.


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

they are not labelled thats the point lol you have to add up what plates are on them.

I just thought it might be a common thing.. like the weight of a barbell. Not being ott about it.. would just be nice to pick the 35kg up to shoulder press and them fail to them up lol


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

The only way to really know is to weigh them on some calibrated scales. Obviously as the bar gets longer to accommodate more plates, it gets a bit heavier.

I tend to just get them lifted. If I fail then they're obviously heavier than I thought. :lol:

With my dumbbells, I would say the 4x5's are 23kg, 6x5's are 33.5kg, 8x5's are 44kg and 10x5's are probably 54.5kg or thereabouts.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

have you asked the owner


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Normally the bar is 2.5 and the end plates and bolt account for another 2.5 so 3x5 a side is actually a 35kg DB


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> Normally the bar is 2.5 and the end plates and bolt account for another 2.5 so 3x5 a side is actually a 35kg DB


I must be lifting more than I thought. :thumb:


----------

